# Gimme shit to draw



## BEACHBUM (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not amazing at drawing as you've seen from my previous "I'll draw or Photoshop anything you want" threads, so I want some ideas of stuff to draw. I will be drawing these in real life and not on the computer. When you suggest something don't be angry if I don't do it, or if I do do it and it ends up being shit. Also, I don't even know if I'll feel like uploading the drawings to this thread. Be as specific or not specific as you want. Be prepared for an absolute shit show! Lastly, I don't know how long I'll keep this thread active for.

also, this is my level of talent (for faces at least):


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2018)

Try drawing Spider-Man; your Deadpool looks pretty cool, so I want to see how you handle other masked characters.


----------



## Old (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Eddypikachu (Jun 12, 2018)

a metal frog that has its eyes inside its mouth


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 12, 2018)

Draw my avatar


----------



## migles (Jun 12, 2018)

draw sexy mei


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 12, 2018)

Draw somebody with a Macintosh Plus for a head trying to take it off (The computers are attacking! Bow down to your robot overlord!) ... Lol I can't think of anything interesting : P


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 12, 2018)

You should draw Joker, from Telltale's Batman series!


----------



## gman666 (Jun 12, 2018)

Draw a gbatemp noob asking if they should update their Switch.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jun 13, 2018)

I got bored real fast, so I'll probably not do this idea again, but here is a combined drawing of everything:


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> I got bored real fast, so I'll probably not do this idea again, but here is a combined drawing of everything:
> View attachment 131284



It's beautiful.  

Naturally, *everything* stems from Ooze-It.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 13, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> I got bored real fast, so I'll probably not do this idea again, but here is a combined drawing of everything:
> View attachment 131284


oh sweet lord that is amazing


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 21, 2018)

OK, please draw Nvidia logo fist-fighting the AMD Logo


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 20, 2018)

@BEACHBUM Where are you at now?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 20, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> @BEACHBUM Where are you at now?


He said he wouldn't do it again.


----------

